# Water cooler not cooling.



## aquileo

I have a Black and Decker water cooler that was working ok a while ago. Now The water is warm. I had checked the thermostat and had set it to 39 (the lowest it can go) but the water still warm. Do I need to put freon in it or other type of refrigerant? How can I put the gas if I need to? Is there any manual that explain how to do it or a troubleshooting guide?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SABL

Which model?? 

I've read where the seal for the bottle will crack and lose the vacuum.....causing the unit to think the water bottle is empty and not turn on the chiller.


----------



## aquileo

Thank you for your prompt respond. I did check the seal it seem ok.


----------



## 6082012

The refrigeration unit in those is sealed, like a refrigerator, and refrigerant can't be added unless you can find a handy man who can do it. You'll likely have to replace the cooling unit or get a new unit.


----------

